
CaptionBot by Microsoft - afshinmeh
https://www.captionbot.ai/
======
jnky
I found it curious that this Bot is really bad at recognizing apes:
chimpanzees and gorillas specifically. I fed it a lot of the images from a
Google image search for these animals and more often than not it either
doesn't recognize anything or considers them bears.

I don't mean to offend, but I'm left wondering if the creators of image
recognition services disincentivize their neural nets from recognizing
something as an ape, gorilla or chimpanzee so as to avoid the same mistake
Google made when it falsely recognized black people as gorillas [1].

[1] [http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/07/01/google-mistakenly-
tag...](http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/07/01/google-mistakenly-tags-black-
people-as-gorillas-showing-limits-of-algorithms/)

~~~
colllectorof
Reading the blog post and the Twitter thread.

Wow. 10 years ago it would have been seen as a comical blunder of a stupid AI.
Something to be fixed for sure, but not a Serious Social Issue by any means.
Nowadays, it apparently warrants several follow-up articles in the mainstream
media, "social" commentary and 3,309 retweets.

From the blog post: _“The bias of the Internet reflects the bias of society,”
she said._

In some cases - yes, but this one seems more like society deliberately
projecting human motivations onto a primitive algorithm and jumping to
conclusions about what its errors "really" mean.

-

For people who disagree, here is a scenario your might want to consider.
Imagine that _you_ built an image tagging service. Imagine that someone found
a glitch in _your_ service that they consider offensive. Imagine them tweeting
about it (before or instead of contacting you directly) and getting a similar
kind of reaction, complete with extensive social commentary and media
coverage. Nice, big crowd of people using _your_ company and _your_ service as
a convenient example of things-that-are-wrong-with-our-society. How would you
feel in that case?

~~~
taneq
The issue here is that race relations in the U.S. are so convoluted and have
so much history that it's literally impossible to tell what would be
considered "racist" without a broad understanding of the culture and a
comprehensive list of past racial slurs and grievances.

Witness the KFC ad
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaIhf41ctkM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaIhf41ctkM))
which was broadly labeled as "racist", despite the fact that the 'black people
love fried chicken' stereotype is (as far as I know) only a U.S. construction.

~~~
jnky
> The issue here is that race relations in the U.S. are so convoluted and have
> so much history that it's literally impossible to tell what would be
> considered "racist" without a broad understanding of the culture and a
> comprehensive list of past racial slurs and grievances.

I understand, but isn't the logical conclusion that one cannot make a piece of
technology (like an image caption bot) that is unaware of, for instance, such
complex racial relations? And if so, should technological progress really be
hampered by people's sense of outrage, even in the absence of malicious
intent?

~~~
taneq
The logical (to me) conclusion is that people need to unbunch their panties
and stop looking for things to be offended about.

I don't think it's reasonable for anyone to expect an AI system, at our
current level of technology, to have a complete understanding of every nuance
of human pique to the degree where it will never do anything which could be
interpreted as offensive by anyone.

Hell, that's a far higher bar than we humans can hope to meet in today's
'outrage culture'.

------
6stringmerc
I fed it the "Wat" meme and it thinks it's Pope Benedict.

> _I am not really confident, but I think it 's a man is smiling for the
> camera and they seem . I am 99% sure that's Pope Benedict XVI_

Source Image: [http://memesvault.com/wp-content/uploads/Wat-Meme-Old-
Lady-0...](http://memesvault.com/wp-content/uploads/Wat-Meme-Old-Lady-01.jpg)

Needless to say, my errant habits of trying to break stuff shine through once
again.

~~~
brillenfux
Truth to be told it wasn't off too far.

~~~
6stringmerc
Hah, yeah but when I got it working again, this time with a screenshot of
Jules from Pulp Fiction, it thinks his gun is a camera.

> _I am not really confident, but I think it 's a man holding a camera. _

Source Image:
[http://www.cinemablend.com/images/news_img/79237/pulp_fictio...](http://www.cinemablend.com/images/news_img/79237/pulp_fiction_79237.jpg)

~~~
mc32
Imagine this tech matures and it can be incorporated with bodycams for police,
when confronting a subject with objects in their hands it may be able to
confidently estimate the probability of being a firearm or not, with better
predictability than the police/people.

~~~
tajen
...and better proveability. Most people are actually unarmed.
[http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/jun/01/black-
america...](http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/jun/01/black-americans-
killed-by-police-analysis)

While we're here, let's go the full way and set up a proveable and public way
to train a robocop, and I'd trust that more than a human cop. The awkward
moment when AIs have more brains than cops (at least under the US system).

~~~
toyg
ITT: someone who didn't actually see the original Robocop:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9l9wxGFl4k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9l9wxGFl4k)

------
flatline
Took a few tries but worth it - my son from the other morning:

[https://imgur.com/a/w1Uai](https://imgur.com/a/w1Uai)

Edit: They should have named it CationBot.

~~~
aw3c2
Are you sure your son is fine with you giving Microsoft his image and
accepting all what you permit them by doing so?

~~~
flatline
God only knows. I guess if he shows up at school and people say, "hey, you
look just like that Microsoft kid!", I'd feel slightly guilty. Seems unlikely,
and I'd have reasonable grounds for a C&D.

~~~
wagglycocks
Actually, their ToS says they can do whatever the hell they want with it:

[https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/legal/intellectualproperty/c...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/legal/intellectualproperty/copyright/default.aspx#o11)

------
coldcode
"I seem to be under the weather right now. Try again later :(" i.e. we killed
it.

~~~
nkg
That's disapointing. But it worked once and did very well. I sent this picture
[http://www.sofoot.com/IMG/img-le-regard-
perdu-1460478703_580...](http://www.sofoot.com/IMG/img-le-regard-
perdu-1460478703_580_380_center_articles-220493.jpg) and it said "I think it
is a football player on the field and he looks :(".

He didn't mistake the football player with a rugby player, a cricket player or
else. And +1 for the emoji

~~~
neogodless
I uploaded a photograph of a bunch of snow piled on top of a round table[0],
which looks a lot like a marshmallow to the human eye. But it came back with
"I am not really confident, but I think it looks like a polar bear lying in
the snow." Not terrible :)

[0] [http://imgur.com/nKRK5hc](http://imgur.com/nKRK5hc)

~~~
neogodless
Recorded: [http://imgur.com/dtBmoBQ](http://imgur.com/dtBmoBQ)

------
gilnahmias
CaptionBot team here. Thanks for the images and captions! Please keep sharing
them and give us feedback.

~~~
phodo
First of all congratulations on a) the science (built on the shoulder of
giants...) b) the accessibility / interface and service

Wondering if you plan to open up a caption API of any sort? Can definitely use
something like this. If you desire the training feedback, then that could be
added as well as part of the API. I'd be willing to do that for some images.
So if you do add a training feedback API, please make it optional.

~~~
gilnahmias
Thanks! We published all the APIs for free. Check them out @
[https://www.captionbot.ai/Home/Magic](https://www.captionbot.ai/Home/Magic)

~~~
phodo
Thank you! Don't know how I missed that Cognitive Services link...

------
jagger27
I'm super impressed by its response to this image:

[http://i.imgur.com/tc5rz9s.png](http://i.imgur.com/tc5rz9s.png)

~~~
whiskers
I'm less impressed by what it made of this:

[http://imgur.com/KAmCF2m](http://imgur.com/KAmCF2m)

------
1024core
I worked in Image Processing and Vision for a long time. If you'd asked me 2
years ago that something like this could be possible, I would have laughed you
out of the room. But in the last year or so, I've been stunned beyond belief
at how well these networks work.

~~~
grahamburger
I remember seeing this about two years ago that seemed to do a pretty good
job:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8129499](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8129499)

(Site's gone now but it was a demo on top of Clarifai)

Honest question, is this much better than Clarifai?

------
satysin
Hmm I can't help but think it should have done a little better with this image
[http://i.imgur.com/yBNJWKf.png](http://i.imgur.com/yBNJWKf.png)

~~~
ilaksh
I got the same response not really confident but think it's a cell phone. Mine
was a cluster of little buildings with gardens on top. Your is a ketchup
bottle. Maybe 'cell phone' is the default response when it doesn't know.

------
madmoose
Feeding noise to a neural network is always fun:
[https://i.imgur.com/pPdwIGx.png](https://i.imgur.com/pPdwIGx.png)

~~~
spo81rty
Lol epic fail

------
donutdan4114
Pretty good. Can't wait to see how good this tech gets in the next few years.

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ty34c02y1mngyrc/Screenshot%202016-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ty34c02y1mngyrc/Screenshot%202016-04-13%2013.50.59.png?dl=0)

------
arunitc
I gave this image -
[https://i.imwx.com/images/maps/truvu/map_specnewsdct-109_lts...](https://i.imwx.com/images/maps/truvu/map_specnewsdct-109_ltst_4namus_enus_1280x720.jpg)

and I got this result "I am not really confident, but I think it's a couple of
glass vases with flowers on top of a surfboard."

~~~
yk
I gave it this one [1], it claims "I think it's a blurry picture of a boat."
which is not entirely bad description but obviously misses the point.

[1]
[http://vignette3.wikia.nocookie.net/lovecraft/images/9/95/5b...](http://vignette3.wikia.nocookie.net/lovecraft/images/9/95/5b1d071c622d3bb26b6c26a80d80534e.jpg/revision/latest/top-
crop/width/480/height/480?cb=20140818055502)

~~~
gagege
Of all things to try to make a brand new AI describe, you give it an
indescribable god/priest of R'lyeh???

:)

~~~
fweespee_ch
It is important to unit test the boundary conditions.

------
nerdy
It's only a matter of time before a repeat of Microsoft's last AI experiment
(Tay), when the Internet teaches CaptionBot all of the positions in the Kama
Sutra.

~~~
6stringmerc
Potential future quote:

"In a development that surprised even us, after an influx of /b/ and Something
Awful Goons, the AI decided to shut itself off."

------
Thaxll
Made me chuckle:

[http://imgur.com/GSpanVe](http://imgur.com/GSpanVe)

~~~
dexterdog
You think there's not a glass of water in that picture?

------
larrik
It says "any image" but I think they really mean "any photograph", based on
the samples as well as the stuff I uploaded to it.

~~~
larrik
I had to share this one, I sent a screenshot of the Yahoo homepage from a
while ago (yeah, I had that hanging around...) with the main image being of
Donald Trump.

The caption guess was "I am not really confident, but I think it's a
television screen and he seems ."

~~~
ultramancool
Did you know that television screens are not only alive, but male?

------
jchampem
This one is really Funny
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cf8LJk6WcAAqZ0X.jpg](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cf8LJk6WcAAqZ0X.jpg)
(image can be found on windows default install!)

~~~
Beowolve
I'm dying. This is hilarious.

------
spo81rty
This is a ton of fun. Cat on a counter... Lol
[http://m.imgur.com/2tYgmmL](http://m.imgur.com/2tYgmmL)

~~~
mdpopescu
That image is just.... wrong :) Poor AI is going to have some nightmares.

------
arprocter
Fun stuff

[http://i.imgur.com/kS6sgNT.png](http://i.imgur.com/kS6sgNT.png)

Edit: I was expecting it to think an eel was a snake, but...
[http://i.imgur.com/EmpRNkA.png](http://i.imgur.com/EmpRNkA.png)

------
mapleoin
This is no fun to talk about without permalinks to uploaded images/results.

------
ulkesh
I tried a Magic Eye photo. It didn't see the sailboat at all.

~~~
CodeCube
It's a schooner!

------
chriskanan
My lab is trying to do something similar for answering questions about images.
We have a significantly better system than the current system that's online,
but we haven't had a chance to update it yet:
[http://askimage.org](http://askimage.org)

It is far from perfect, but is near state-of-the-art. I'm guessing it won't
hold up to HN.

------
ataylor32
I like it. [https://i.imgur.com/5HPdbSa.png](https://i.imgur.com/5HPdbSa.png)

~~~
gilnahmias
Awesome picture, we love it! -CaptionBot team

------
Spivak
This is amazing. This is exactly what I needed to get through a long on-call
shift.

[https://m.imgur.com/N72gtoC](https://m.imgur.com/N72gtoC)

------
swalsh
It is almost as smart as a child. I uploaded a picture of my Notre-Dame
vacation photo, and the caption was "A person standing in front of a
church"... which is close to my sons "mommy standing in front of that church
we went to"

~~~
soundwave106
Yep, on the stuff it recognizes. It recognized a picture I tested taken from
the Grand Tetons as "a lake with a mountain in the background", which was
quite correct, but also kind of generic.

On the other hand, it described a picture of Grand Prismatic Springs in
Yellowstone as "a train with smoke coming out of the water." Which also is
kind of like the crazy things kids sometimes say when they see something new.

[http://imgur.com/JBlpJvQ](http://imgur.com/JBlpJvQ)

------
verelo
It's amazing how wrong this gets some things, and then again its amazing how
right it gets other.

The last one in this set really surprised me:

[http://imgur.com/a/gLTl4](http://imgur.com/a/gLTl4)

------
Savageman
Ohh I got a good one: "I am not really confident, but I think it's a close up
of a plane with a blue umbrella."

[http://imgur.com/FYucrda](http://imgur.com/FYucrda)

~~~
shawkinaw
I got a pretty good one too: "I am not really confident, but I think it's a
close up of a man with a cow."

[http://imgur.com/DmQHP7W](http://imgur.com/DmQHP7W)

------
justsaysmthng
It was spot on for 30% of the images, but wildly inaccurate on the rest.

In fact, I assume this is a crowd sourced training for the tech..

Kind of disappointing, but at the same time I understand that this task is not
trivial at all.

------
andreyk
Links to a couple of the initial super impressive research papers on
generating captions for images from 2014 and 2015:
[http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2014/11/a-picture-is-
wort...](http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2014/11/a-picture-is-worth-
thousand-coherent.html)
[http://cs.stanford.edu/people/karpathy/deepimagesent/](http://cs.stanford.edu/people/karpathy/deepimagesent/)

As far as I know this was the first research to do the super cool thing to
combine multiple neural nets trained on different data in super cool ways:

"Now, what if we replaced that first RNN and its input words with a deep
Convolutional Neural Network (CNN) trained to classify objects in images?
Normally, the CNN’s last layer is used in a final Softmax among known classes
of objects, assigning a probability that each object might be in the image.
But if we remove that final layer, we can instead feed the CNN’s rich encoding
of the image into a RNN designed to produce phrases. We can then train the
whole system directly on images and their captions, so it maximizes the
likelihood that descriptions it produces best match the training descriptions
for each image."

AND

"Our alignment model is based on a novel combination of Convolutional Neural
Networks over image regions, bidirectional Recurrent Neural Networks over
sentences, and a structured objective that aligns the two modalities through a
multimodal embedding"

~~~
Cornelia_Kara
Here's a whitepaper on the tech behind the CaptionBot.ai demo:
[http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/264408/ImageCaptionInWild...](http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/264408/ImageCaptionInWild.pdf)

This demo uses the Vision API and the Emotion API from here:
[https://www.microsoft.com/cognitive-
services/](https://www.microsoft.com/cognitive-services/)

------
viach
It can't recognise B. Gates photo. Ok.

~~~
gagege
Shows how far MS has come since the 90s!

------
bikamonki
Android users: do you get a lack of memory/resources error when you try to
take a pic instead of selecting from gallery? It is a silly bug where the
camera activity kills the browser activity that called it.

Google: we cannot move forward with 'Progressive Webapps' if you guys don't
fix these silly bugs.

Take-picture-do-something is a common feature of webapps like here Mr
CaptionBot!!

~~~
Normal_gaussian
Nope.

I have a bunch of tabs open which included a video (~30minutes)

Using a Nexus 5, Android 6

------
YeGoblynQueenne
Yeah, the tech is not yet ready for prime time.

1) Close-up of a roman coin

\- I think it's a banana peel

2) Inverse black-on-white outline drawing of a wolf howling at the moon (logo
of comic series Elfquest)

\- I am not really confident, but I think it's a close up of two giraffes near
a tree.

3) Red-on-black drawing of eight arrows with a circle in the middle (chaos
symbol).

\- I am not really confident, but I think it's a red and white sign.

4) Red-on-black drawing of a hammer-and-sickle (communism symbol).

\- I am not really confident, but I think it's a picture of some sort.

5) Ltd Cmdr Data laughing, one hand on his chest, the other extending outside
the picture.

\- I am not really confident, but I think it's a man holding a wii controller
and he seems :D

6) Germaine Greer biting the head off a barbie, while shaking another off its
ponytail

\- I am not really confident, but I think it's a woman eating a doughnut and
they seem :D D:

7) Image of a tiny lilac octopus on a black background

\- I am not really confident, but I think it's a close up of a doughnut.

8) Red-on-black drawing of an "A" in a circle (anarchy symbol)

\- I am not really confident, but I think it's a lamppost

9) Black-and-white picture of actress Liv Ulmann

\- I am not really confident, but I think it's a man with a stuffed animal.

10) Portrait of countess Elisabeth Bathory

\- I am not really confident, but I think it's a woman wearing a hat and she
seems :|

For the record, number (10) is spot on (though with low confidence, so may be
just random).

------
emanueld
At least it got the tree part right.

[http://m.imgur.com/sIm97r9](http://m.imgur.com/sIm97r9)

------
ThinkBeat
Hmm.

A couple of days ago I think there was a post about Google doing a lot of
development and research around creating systems that understand / categorize
/ comment / recognize images.

One thing I took away from reading about it is that Google has billions of
images to train it with from all their different ventures.

Does Microsoft have access to anywhere near the same numbers of pictures?

~~~
exhilaration
Microsoft owns Corbis, doesn't it?
[http://www.corbisimages.com](http://www.corbisimages.com)

~~~
ThinkBeat
It is my understanding that it was owned by Bill Gates not Microsoft.

Bill Gates sold it earlier this year to a Chinese Company
[http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/d6fbcb88-c126-11e5-846f-79b0e...](http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/d6fbcb88-c126-11e5-846f-79b0e3d20eaf.html)
(paywall),

The Chinese company has structured a deal with Getty to take over licensing
outside of China.

However, having access to world class photography is great, but the images
that (probably) will be the most interesting for Microsoft to recognize will
be selfies, and other "crowd" created amateur photography and possibly memes.

I personally would think it to be cool to see if the bot could traverse the
Getty collection and see if it could recognize the photographer of an image it
had not seen before. Why yes, this is Leibovitz.

------
chris-at
> I am not really confident, but I think it's a close up of a cat.

Hello kitty:
[http://i.livescience.com/images/i/000/024/750/i02/tarantula-...](http://i.livescience.com/images/i/000/024/750/i02/tarantula-
spider-edited.jpg)

~~~
laurentoget
Not surprisingly, if its training material was scraped from the web, it is
biased toward cats, as my experiment also indicated:

[http://imgur.com/z4zQLzz](http://imgur.com/z4zQLzz)

------
debacle
An interesting project, but it fared pretty poorly on all of the images I gave
it - the suggestions were wildly outlandish.

------
oh_sigh
I wish services like this would be released without any kind of moral filter
on the subjects it classifies.

I uploaded a picture of Michaelangelos David to the service to see what
captionbot would say about it, and I got back a message "I think this may be
inappropriate content so I won't show it."

------
plank
Tried it with three different pictures, one from clker.com
([http://www.clker.com/cliparts/0/3/f/0/1194984730712928848mag...](http://www.clker.com/cliparts/0/3/f/0/1194984730712928848magnolia-
white_patricia__01.svg.hi.png)) mistaken for a lamp-post, and two from
unsplash
([https://unsplash.com/photos/2Ts5HnA67k8](https://unsplash.com/photos/2Ts5HnA67k8)
and
[https://unsplash.com/photos/iIg4F2IWbTM](https://unsplash.com/photos/iIg4F2IWbTM)).
In the latter two it tells me that it cannot recognise anything. So for me, it
isn't there yet....

------
woodfordb
It classified my picture of a dog as inappropriate content and wont display
it. Dang it.

------
ccozan
It feels like there are two sides of this: either recognition is amazing,
either is really really far.

It seems that after it generates the caption, this needs to be fed to some
semantic pipe, so that a plane sitting on a book would not make sense, and try
further.

After all, it really depends on the training data. If the picture of a train
ticket was never seen by the NN, how could it answer correctly? How ever, it
should try to reduce the answer to some more meaningfull info, for example
instead of two giraffes near a tree, ideally would have said, it's a text and
would attempt OCR.

------
apocalyptic0n3
I gave it a photo of a Cylon [0] and it said "I am not really confident, but I
think it's a close up of a motorcycle." Close but not really there; Google's
reverse image search has a better detection in this case. As an aside, it'd
have been really cool if it said it was a picture of a toaster.

[0] [http://www.xperiax10.net/wp-
content/gallery/cinema_x10/cylon...](http://www.xperiax10.net/wp-
content/gallery/cinema_x10/cylon-droid-wp.jpg)

------
bgalbraith
CaptionBot doesn't really know what to make of Winged Doom:
[http://imgur.com/86uwKfa](http://imgur.com/86uwKfa)

~~~
dexterdog
That's what I would have said and my AI is reported to be pretty good.

------
Devthrowaway80
Pretty impressive - gave it a few profile photos and it did suprisingly well,
correctly identifying "A couple walking on a beach at sunset," "a man looking
out a window", etc.

It struggled with wildlife photos - a pack of arctic wolves was "a sheep
standing in the snow", and penguins swimming was "a bird flying over a body of
water" (close but no cigar).

~~~
jdmichal
Flying over, flying through... Minor detail.

------
icefox
Uploaded a cropped version of Mars in a photo that shows its atmosphere from
[http://spaceref.com/onorbit/mars-methane-and-
mysteries.html](http://spaceref.com/onorbit/mars-methane-and-mysteries.html)

And was told: "I am not really confident, but I think it's a toilet that is in
the dark."

------
vdnkh
I tried a bunch of different images and I got 'two giraffes near a tree' a
bunch of times. They were drawn images though.

------
lordvissu
It's not at all working. Every time, the same thing pops up - "I am under the
weather now. Try again later. :("

------
semerda
Definitely not a picture of 2 giraffes near a tree:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ki9p59txh8mk143/Photo%20Apr%2013%2...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ki9p59txh8mk143/Photo%20Apr%2013%2C%2010%2009%2041%20AM.jpg?dl=0)
It's just a Caltrain ticket ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

~~~
zimpenfish
That's weird - $workchum fed it a screenshot of Perl 6 and it thought it was
two giraffes.

------
skykooler
It doesn't seem to know about rockets.
[http://imgur.com/mqRuLVq.png](http://imgur.com/mqRuLVq.png)

(I tried the spacex landing pictures too - it correctly identified "a boat in
a large body of water" but ignored the ten-story rocket above said boat.)

~~~
TeMPOraL
I posted a photo of Just Read The Instructions, got: "I am not really
confident, but I think it's a yellow motorcycle.".

-.-

------
zacharynewton
Silly Microsoft, should have at least had some caching layer instead of
analyzing every image. RIP CaptionBot.

------
jdkanani
Microsoft has great tech team - no doubt, but seems it lacks in product and
market strategies.

------
krambo
I'd like to see photo battles between microsoft and google, as a live game
show.

------
mcheshier
My results ranged from impressive to awful. It recognized Pete Carroll with
96% accuracy from a meme picture where he struts and chews gum. Then it
thought a picture of the super bowl field before the game was boats on a
table.

------
joshu
"I never felt at home here. This is an awful place to be dropped down halfway”

------
tomschlick
Gave it a picture of an AR-15 on a shooting bench and it thought it was a
bicycle.

------
bingeboy
Service appears to be down or "under the weather" whatever that means.

------
lotso
Ha, got eerily accurate results. Some funny ones as well, but interesting
tech.

~~~
smellf
Show me.

------
breischl
Pretty impressed that it got this one, given how the faucet breaks up the
outline.

[http://puu.sh/ohauF/435af67ac1.jpg](http://puu.sh/ohauF/435af67ac1.jpg)

------
StephenConnell
My photos did not do too well. My Coral looks like a cake, my lizard looks
like a bird, my boy fishing looks like a man next to a river, and a waterfall
looks like a close up of Rock.

------
gsbell
Hypnotoad is not a "person on a surf board in a skate park."
[http://imgur.com/2Cf5LKW](http://imgur.com/2Cf5LKW)

~~~
mfoy_
I got that when I uploaded a picture of a pine cone...

------
jlubawy
I uploaded the sad Michael Jordan meme face and it responded "I think it's
Michael Jordan wearing a suit and tie and he seems :(", sounds about right...

------
zarify
So I looked for a random photo on my phone and fed it a picture of a spot my
leg that I'm keeping an eye on. Close-up of a cat apparently. Damn these hairy
legs.

------
vic20forever
Hmmm... I'm not seeing it.
[https://i.imgur.com/OFPArbf.png](https://i.imgur.com/OFPArbf.png)

~~~
fernly
Moar surfboard. Hmmm.

------
jedberg
I gave it a picture of a Captcha, and it said it was some giraffes against a
fence. :) So at least we know they haven't broken Captcha yet!

------
indatawetrust
[http://i.hizliresim.com/o35z6m.png](http://i.hizliresim.com/o35z6m.png)

------
Koopa
This one made me laugh [http://imgur.com/u0E5eu5](http://imgur.com/u0E5eu5)

------
gsbell
Close up of a Bicycle... [http://imgur.com/BZd088p](http://imgur.com/BZd088p)

------
asib
This made me laugh: [https://imgur.com/PhbyAyK](https://imgur.com/PhbyAyK)

------
daxfohl
Surprisingly it does pretty poorly on the images include in Windows XP's
"Sample Pictures" folder.

------
monknomo
I gave it a statue of Joan of Arc and it thinks it is a motorcycle mirror with
a neutral expression...

------
monk_e_boy
Wow! I gave it a photo of a kitesurfer and it got it (man flying a kite in a
body of water). Amazing!!

------
andrewclunn
Uploaded dick pick. Caption said it was a micro penis :-(

------
cabirum
Feed it Deep Dream generated images.

------
jcoffland
It did not work well for me. I tried to give it an easy one. A picture of a
salt and pepper shaker. Here's what it said:

> I am not really confident, but I think it's a cake made to look like a
> phone.

Nice try m$.

